# Contest Discussion



## Moritsune (Feb 25, 2019)

Okay everyone, here's your chance to recommend lifestyle based contests to be held here in the future. We've already had a successful poetry contest thanks to @Raiden, so now we're looking for new ideas so we can keep community involvement a priority. I've already been looking at a cooking contest like they used to hold in the bento box, and will be making a separate thread regarding that shortly since I'm relatively certain that will be our next contest. 


Anyway tag everyone you can think of, rate ideas you want implemented with likes and agrees, and have a good discussion with your peers. I'll browse through and select more popular ideas and get logistics threads created for them down the line in order to work out rules and the like we can all agree upon for them. I look forward to everyone's ideas, thanks!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 25, 2019)

Fashion contest - Put together a stylish outfit or wardrobe for an imaginary person using found images, can be humorous

Crafts  - Handmade objects
Best pet photo - Post your pets. Contest could get spicy.

Poetry by type - Limerick, haiku, sonnet, etc. so everyone has to do the same type of poem
Comic contest - Original comic or manga-inspired entries based on a theme
Taste wars - Make a bracket and see who has the "best" taste in various areas
 Rap battle - Might have to make exceptions to the KCC rules and probably a bad idea but would be fun 
Just spitballing. Will post more ideas if I think of any.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 25, 2019)

I think poetry extension could be having a KC poetry corner, and have contest like "pic of the week" except do it monthly since poems are more time consuming. So then the best poem each month gets X points, and people can also just post poetry without having to deal with the competition aspect if they so choose.

King of Games (pick a board game or related activity, that can be played online. Winner of each contest is king of games until dethroned).

Short Story contest would be nice. but it's also a subset of literature.

Music (vocal or instrumental) contest.

Room Organization contest (who can make a room look the cleanest, most orderly, and visually pleasing).

Architecture or Interior House Design contest.

Grant contest.

Debate Contest.

Trivia Contest.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yamato (Feb 25, 2019)

Cutest pet

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2019)

I also like the cutest pet idea. Maybe we can think about a way too to involve people who don't have pets.

In the back of my mind, I think some kind of story competition involving members would be cool. But it's tricky to do; I tried making a "Story Co-OP" thread in other sections and the response is shaky.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Skylar (Feb 26, 2019)

These are all great ideas!

The ones that stood out to me were:


The trivia/debate contest idea. Very mentally stimulating and easily sustainable on a monthly basis.

The fashion contest. Sounds lighthearted and fun.

Also, I think it would be cool if we organized a banner contest for the Konoha Country Club.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nataly (Feb 27, 2019)

-*NF Related Video Contest* (The title can be 'Show Your Appreciation to NF', the idea is for users to make their own small video or edit already existing one to present how they see the site, talk a bit about it and their own experiences. Most importantly, the video should focus on the reasons for the site appreciation. The minus for this contest is that not everyone will be willing to go to such extents as creating or editing a small video. But I believe there might be a few who get inspired by the idea.)

-*Best Advice* (A contest where participants are presented with a situational story, a dilemma, and have to solve it by providing the best advice. The responses to solving the situation will be judged based on their uniqueness, creativity, and actual problem-solving. Depending on the nature of the story, the responses can be humorous if they aren't breaking any moral rules. This can help users develop their creative thinking.)

-*Best KCC Thread* (This is more of a member appreciation contest. I believe there are enough threads already made in the section for nominations. It is a pleasant way to show that the section values users' contributions and it motivates people to create more threads because they can be nominated and win something.)

-*Member Appreciation Contests* (I understand these have to be held yearly and usually happen in December to mark the end of the year in the section and everything that happened over that time frame. But it still doesn't hurt to bring it up here for future consideration. Note that Best KCC Thread and Member Awards are different a bit and thread contest can be held more than once a year; it focuses more on the thread content and not member participation.)

-*Advertise NF!* (This is a team contest where users choose who they want in their teams, minimum is two teams, obviously, and no limit for team members. The idea is simple: Create a collage, a story, a drawing, a song, a little presentation, anything the team desires to demonstrate NF in the best light and advertise it to newcomers and guests. Since this requires a lot more effort than a regular contest, the prizes should be satisfying as well.)

From already suggested, I really love the ideas of a Fashion Contest, Crafts, Pet Photo, Trivia, and Banner Contest. I will elaborate on those in more details:


Kitsune said:


> Fashion contest - Put together a stylish outfit or wardrobe for an imaginary person using found images, can be humorous
> 
> Crafts  - Handmade objects
> Best pet photo - Post your pets. Contest could get spicy.
> ...


_Fashion contest_ definitely needs to happen, and guys are more than welcome to participate too. There are so many possibilities. For example, show your everyday style, dress your imaginary or real boyfriend/girlfriend, create a look for a date/Coachella/rock concert/meeting parents/casual going out/etc. About it being humorous, I think the theme should be specific 'Fun' for one of the fashion contests, otherwise if humorous entries are allowed for any theme, trolling can happen.

_Crafts_ - another idea I am fond of. It can be anything as long as it is theme related. Some application, sculpture, drawing, toy making, pottery, embroidery, anything.

_Pet Photo_ - this sounds a lot like Photo of the Week, but I still see no problem with holding Photo Contests here. It isn't going to be weekly but monthly and can only focus on pets, no other themes (otherwise it will turn into one of the PotW contests and we already have that). And for those who don't have pets but still want to participate, there is always an option to take a picture of friends' pets or neighbor's cute little dog. If there is a will, there is a way.

_Comic Contest_ - This can be difficult for people who have not drawn comics before or haven't drawn at all in general, but it doesn't mean they cannot get inspired and try something new. Maybe for the beginning, the idea will be to draw one page for comics and go from there based on the responses and participation. And I like that you give manga as an option too.

_Taste Wars_ - I am not feeling a lot of enthusiasm coming from this idea as I do from other bombastic suggestions; however, it can be a hit and can work out very nicely. I just have a difficulty comparing and judging others' tastes because they are usually different and highly individualistic.

_Rap Battle_ - In a singing form or just providing lyrics? Are there any people who can pull it off? I will personally be very interested in commenting/judging/voting in this contest if it happens.


Dr. White said:


> I think poetry extension could be having a KC poetry corner, and have contest like "pic of the week" except do it monthly since poems are more time consuming. So then the best poem each month gets X points, and people can also just post poetry without having to deal with the competition aspect if they so choose.
> 
> King of Games (pick a board game or related activity, that can be played online. Winner of each contest is king of games until dethroned).
> 
> ...


I agree with the idea of having poetry competition monthly, make it a regularly run contest. It received such a great response from people from different sections, I think it will continue being a success.

Do you have any specific examples of what games can be played online for King of Games?

Buskuv and Trinity tried reviving writing contests in CC not too long ago, but participation wasn't very great and it got closed. That's why I am not that certain about having any story writing contests. But poetry competition blew my mind, so you never know.

I like the idea of Trivia and Debate contests.


Raiden said:


> I also like the cutest pet idea. Maybe we can think about a way too to involve people who don't have pets.
> 
> In the back of my mind, I think some kind of story competition involving members would be cool. But it's tricky to do; I tried making a "Story Co-OP" thread in other sections and the response is shaky.


As I mentioned in my response to Kitsune, Pet Photo sounds a lot like Photo of the Week, but I still see no problem with holding Photo Contests here. It isn't going to be weekly but monthly and can only focus on pets, no other themes (otherwise it will turn into one of the PotW contests and we already have that). And for those who don't have pets but still want to participate, there is always an option to take a picture of friends' pets or neighbor's cute little dog. If there is a will, there is a way.


Tendou Izumi said:


> These are all great ideas!
> 
> The ones that stood out to me were:
> 
> ...


I agree, there are so many controversial topics that can bring some heated debates. Within reasons, of course.
Banner Contest, yes, and many more yes! I always think every section has to have its own banner and why not make it into a competition. Moritsune, definitely consider a banner idea to be made into reality very soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 2, 2019)

The short story contest seems interesting but agree with there being a lack of participation. Iirc, the writing section was removed due to limited activity. I didn't post but used to read the stories there . 

But if based on a monthly basis, there might be more entries? It might also help if the themes were more open ended/"simple"? Like the recently concluded Valentines Day love stories. Quite a lot of creative entries ranging from fantasy backdrop to action thriller to the more traditional love story.

Alternatively, a no theme/fanfiction thing so anything from more serious topics to original/inspired fantasy settings like the Alley rpg one which sadly seems to have been discontinued.


----------



## Sassy (Mar 5, 2019)

I really would love a short stories contest.


----------



## Snowless (Mar 11, 2019)

Short stories, poetry, debate or advice all sound like fun options to me.

And maybe the crafts one.


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 26, 2019)

Beatbox contest


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2019)

* I`m hoping to bring back the cooking contest*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke (Apr 7, 2019)

Karaoke contest.

But not your typical karaoke contest.

When you enter, you submit a song. That song won't be your song, it will be put in a place with the other songs. 

Through lottery, you will be given a song from the pile. Then you will sing, and send your link to the person in charge. They will post it so that you remain anonymous. 

Maybe there'll be a bracket system, maybe there won't. 

Winner is the one who wins(duh).

Their name is the only one released. So that my....other people's feelings aren't hurt because of how bad they sing.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

Smoke said:


> Karaoke contest.
> 
> But not your typical karaoke contest.
> 
> ...



Interesting! Maybe people can post using Vocaroo?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2019)

That ramen looks amazing.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 13, 2019)

Mider T said:


> That ramen looks amazing.



* The first theme is ramen to go with Naruto`s 20th anniversary thing*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2019)

Hey guys,

So are thinking of starting another contest that runs in conjunction to the cooking contest.

Are there contests that anyone feels strongly about, or feels like would generate a lot of activity? I see that a lot us liked the short story idea and pets. Open to everything.


----------



## Yamato (May 13, 2019)

I feel like a pet themed one would be cute and fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 14, 2019)

Yamato said:


> I feel like a pet themed one would be cute and fun



Ah Ok. I think Kitsune and Nataly mentioned a pet themed photo contest. Does that sound fun? I think it would be really interesting  .


----------



## Nataly (May 14, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So are thinking of starting another contest that runs in conjunction to the cooking contest.
> 
> Are there contests that anyone feels strongly about, or feels like would generate a lot of activity? I see that a lot us liked the short story idea and pets. Open to everything.


I agree the short story idea has been brought up by several people. That tells me there is a possibility of a good number of participants; however, I hope the contest won't have the same destiny as the Writing contest in CC section that got archived.
I think it will be worth it to give it a try and see how it goes.

Poetry contest had an outstanding response, maybe bring that contest back and have a Naruto related theme for Naruto20

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiseki (May 14, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> Fashion contest - Put together a stylish outfit or wardrobe for an imaginary person using found images, can be humorous




Is it cheating if my profession is actually a personal stylist? lmao


----------



## Kiseki (May 14, 2019)

I also kind of like the rap battle idea, although I rather record something already existing to see who just does well at rap in general.. rather than actually having to write your own stuff. I'd honestly skip out on that and back out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

